# Rosewood SANDUSKY No. 140 Center Wheel Plow Plane



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody got 6600 bucks for this:







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rosewood-SANDUSKY-No-140-Center-Wheel-Plow-Plane-/330891278455?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0aa83877


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Laughing!!!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It sure is pretty, but not that pretty.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd build a rosewood copy of it for $6k even... in case that extra $600 is holding anyone back :laughing:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't pay that much for the cars that I drive!!


----------

